# Stomp pads - I just don't get them them.



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

Why? Because it gives you more grip. I don't use one though, don't need it.


----------



## D1CKER1 (Dec 27, 2010)

Some people are too lazy to clean the snow off there boards.


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

I think the real question is "Why the fuck do you care what someone else does or doesn't have on their snowboard?". It's all a matter of personal preference and opinion. I can ride with one or without. My preference is to have one if the topsheet of the board is a slick finish. If it's more of a matte finish, then I don't find it necessary. Point is, why care? Just go ride.


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

Slush Puppie said:


> Seriously why do people put these on? They *all* look ugly and I just don't understand why anyone would need one? Surely it's a solution to a problem that doesn't exist??


Wtf? Are you that bored that you'd start this thread? Not even a good troll :thumbsdown:



D1CKER1 said:


> Some people are too lazy to clean the snow off there boards.


Huh? I should stop at the bottom by the lift, unstrap and clean my board down every lap? :blink:



NWBoarder said:


> I think the real question is "Why the fuck do you care what someone else does or doesn't have on their snowboard?". It's all a matter of personal preference and opinion. I can ride with one or without. My preference is to have one if the topsheet of the board is a slick finish. If it's more of a matte finish, then I don't find it necessary. Point is, why care? Just go ride.


What he said. My deck has a gloss finish and is slippery as fuck. Someone close this lame-ass thread please?


----------



## Slush Puppie (Aug 15, 2011)

Hey sorry, I didn't wish to cause offence and I didn't realise it was such a touchy subject. Stick whatever you like on your board, it's yours  I just don't really get the need for them. I've never missed not having one. I guess I'm curious if people put them on out of an actual need, or if they just put them on out of habit/accessorising. Actually I agree, it's a pointless thread, I don't care enough about the answer to upset anyone over it.


----------



## Slush Puppie (Aug 15, 2011)

For the record, I never suggested anyone shouldn't be using them. Though I do think they spoil the aesthetics of the board. Like everything else that's just a tradeoff I guess. The question was merely a curiosity that should have stayed in my head, or better answered by trying one myself. My apologies. I have zero problem with this thread being deleted.


----------



## ig88 (Jan 3, 2012)

I am actually seriously considering getting a stomp pad to see the added advantage when getting off lift, or gliding my way to the queue up for the chairlifts. I have no issues with egos.


----------



## NoOtherOptions (Nov 28, 2011)

I have a clear one. I use it because my deck has a slick finish and If the lift is busy and some scrub is getting squirrely off the lift I'd rather not worry about my leg flying off as I have to dodge people. If anyone wants to hate on me for having one, they can kiss my ass. Too many egos on the mountain.


----------



## NoOtherOptions (Nov 28, 2011)

Slush Puppie said:


> For the record, I never suggested anyone shouldn't be using them. Though I do think they spoil the aesthetics of the board. Like everything else that's just a tradeoff I guess. The question was merely a curiosity that should have stayed in my head, or better answered by trying one myself. My apologies. I have zero problem with this thread being deleted.


One of the wisest pieces of advice I ever got when buying a board is worry about how it rides, not how it looks. If you are actually using it, who cares anyway? It should be covered in snow.


----------



## Slush Puppie (Aug 15, 2011)

Ok, I really don't think this needs to be an ego thing. If something's useful to you great no harm in that, my doubt was in the difference that they make. I obviously worded my post badly in general. Clearly people feel they are strongly beneficial and that's cool with me.

In a bit to try and bring this back to a positive thread, perhaps people that don't use them could offer tips/techniques on how they manage without them?


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

My board has a slippery top and it's not uncommon to have to unstrap a push through deep powder for a little ways to get setup for big natural features drops ect......

If you don't need one good for you....do you seriously care what your board looks like....are you showing it off to people in the parking lot or something?

I ride my board with the goal of thrashing it to pieces


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Slush Puppie said:


> Though I do think they spoil the aesthetics of the board.


I think people slapping stickers all over the cool top sheet designs is ugly but I never thought to mention it. It is there style and what works for them. Like you I like seeing all the cool designs and graphics. 

I don't sport one but I do see their value. If it makes a person more comfortable skating off a chair and not wiping out and jamming up the off load ramp, that is a good thing right :thumbsup:


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

I had one on my first and second boards, but not on my current board. I'm able to keep my foot centered by pushing it against the rear binding now.

The only thing I miss about stomp pads is one of the ones I used to have had a boot-scraper bit on one side.


----------



## Zolemite (Dec 13, 2012)

Stomp pads are for newbs that can't balance on just the front foot if necessary. I used to ride with one and I wouldn't slip if I had one. I rarely slip but sometimes do. I just don't like the way they look and I don't slip much. I don't like stickers and all that either, but to each there own.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

sexwax surfboard wax ftw


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Snowolf said:


> Neversummer Carbonium top sheet FTW!


yea they really should just put it on the whole line...

...although the grainy matte surface on the new Evo is VERY cool...


----------



## braden717 (Jan 29, 2009)

Why is it that snowboarding is now more about how you look on the mountain then actually having fun or being good on your board?


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Snowolf said:


> They're putting tech into boards that I don't think NASA knows about yet....


Virus is starting to put this into some of their boards... Supposed to be 1.6x the strength of kevlar. Used on the mars rovers, F1, and other money is no object applications. 

Zylon - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Oh yeah, to stay on topic. I don't use stomp pads or stickers. I think it's sorta sacrilege...


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

braden717 said:


> Why is it that snowboarding is now more about how you look on the mountain then actually having fun or being good on your board?


Ever been to a resort?


----------



## Backcountry (Nov 27, 2012)

My board is kinda weird, It has like little rectangles of almost a softer version of skate griptape. Almost like little bricks. I like it. :laugh:
Burton Hero 138cm 2012 Boys Snowboard at Zumiez : PDP


----------



## lilpea (Dec 18, 2011)

I have one and I love it. Really not sure why you find it so upsetting. First world concerns?


----------



## aiidoneus (Apr 7, 2011)

Snowolf said:


> Neversummer Carbonium top sheet FTW!


Indeed. Stomp pads are mostly training wheels. If my first board didn't have one, I might have killed a few people getting off the lift.

A few people I know who do one foot out of the binding tricks like to have a stomp pad as well. For now, I prefer feet in while doing tricks


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

NoOtherOptions said:


> One of the wisest pieces of advice I ever got when buying a board is worry about how it rides, not how it looks. If you are actually using it, who cares anyway? It should be covered in snow.


Funny, though, the first SERIOUS board I bought (after half a season with my Sports Authority beginner package) was mostly because of how it looked. A now-orphaned Dynastar Karma, made during the one or two years they were sponsoring the Olympic snowboard team. I looked at it and fell in love...and it was and end-of-season markdown from $650 to $275. How could I resist? But I'd only been riding one season...turned out this board was one of the "flagship" serious big mountain boards. Stiff as a piece of granite...so fast, especially compared to my cheap Liquid (K2) beginner, that I nearly shit my pants the first time riding it. But man, it forced me to learn quick! And I felt kewl because everywhere I took it, people would ask me about it. Loved that board. I still have it, but haven't ridden it since I got my Never Summer Titan. The last year they made that one, too. I have a knack for buying one-season models.


----------



## TorpedoVegas (Dec 25, 2011)

I like stomp pads...the other day I didn't feel like strapping it just to do one quick green run on the way to the lodge pub, so I did it one foot...stomp pad made all the difference since my top sheet is slick as shit. Do I need it to get off a lift? No... But I like having one the other times you have to ride one foot. I would rather not destroy my knees in a one-foot wipe out and any little bit helps. 

Things I think look totally stupid in comparison to a stomp pad:

- tons of stickers (are you sponsered? No?... Then quit that shit)
- giant headphones (in-helmet or in-ear or get lost. You're not spinning vinyl on the hill DJ, you look like an idiot)
- long baggy hoodies, shirts, jackets, etc... Just looks terrible
- GoPro on top of your helmet? You look like a retarded teletubby.. buy a Contour

Opinions are like assholes


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

TorpedoVegas said:


> I like stomp pads...the other day I didn't feel like strapping it just to do one quick green run on the way to the lodge pub, so I did it one foot...stomp pad made all the difference since my top sheet is slick as shit. Do I need it to get off a lift? No... But I like having one the other times you have to ride one foot. I would rather not destroy my knees in a one-foot wipe out and any little bit helps.
> 
> Things I think look totally stupid in comparison to a stomp pad:
> 
> ...


I agree with the sticker comment.

I have a Sessions Mob Stripe jacket; the collar has pockets on both sides for headphones, like the Skull Candy discs that fit in helmets...add a little 4 watt amp and they kick ass, are invisible, don't get yanked out of your ears, and have a remote for vol and pause/play/skip.

I agree with just about anything regarding the long baggy clothes. Ugh. 

But the comment about the GoPro is just stupid. It is a GREAT camera, and just because you like the shape of the Contour, you still have a the protrusion on your helmet. And not everybody uses the GoPro on their helmet, or even on the mountain. Mine has come in damned handy while surfing and diving. The Contour might be all you want/need, but the GoPro still sets the standard. I don't care what it looks like...I can't see it while I'm riding.


----------



## TorpedoVegas (Dec 25, 2011)

I didn't say the GoPro is a bad camera... it's a great camera on the end of a pole, or maybe when your diving or biking, etc. 

On the top of your helmet..... looks like ass...end of story


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

TorpedoVegas said:


> I didn't say the GoPro is a bad camera... it's a great camera on the end of a pole, or maybe when your diving or biking, etc.
> 
> On the top of your helmet..... looks like ass...end of story


You're way too hung up on how you LOOK. I could give a shit what the GoPro looks like on top of my helmet, I don't see it. I prefer to be able to see the HD vids at the end of day out.


----------



## TorpedoVegas (Dec 25, 2011)

You're missing the whole point. This thread is about stomp pads and the OPs opinion that they are stupid. My point is that lots of things are stupid to different people. I think you look like an idiot with a GoPro on your head, you think I'm stupid for caring how that looks. The whole point of it all is that everyone is entitled to their own opinions and really... who gives a f*ck


sometimes I expect people to dig a little deeper into my comments, but I guess I shouldn't expect much on a internet forum these days


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

surfinsnow said:


> You're way too hung up on how you LOOK. I could give a shit what the GoPro looks like on top of my helmet, I don't see it. I prefer to be able to see the HD vids at the end of day out.


Admit it teletubby, it's like boarding with a flatscreen TV on your head. :dunno:

Not to start a debate but from what I've seen most current cameras get the same quality video in back to back comparisons.

The problem is GoPro doesn't HAVE to make it in the deck of cards format, they're doing it now because it's their look. Looks like shit to me...


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)




----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

poutanen said:


> Admit it teletubby, it's like boarding with a flatscreen TV on your head. :dunno:
> 
> Not to start a debate but from what I've seen most current cameras get the same quality video in back to back comparisons.
> 
> The problem is GoPro doesn't HAVE to make it in the deck of cards format, they're doing it now because it's their look. Looks like shit to me...


Why would I "admit" that? It's not like that at all because, once again, I don't see it and don't care. You guys sound like typical haters. You probably loved 'em when they first came out, but then when everyone on the mountain had one, you had to move on to solidify how awesome and ahead-of-curve you are. :bowdown:

As for the quality, no, "most" cameras don't have the same quality or options as the GoPro. 3D? WiFi arrays for a group of cameras? Full wide-screen 1080p? It's just a damned good camera, and I've had mine for a couple of years (back when NOT everyone on mountain had one, and people would ooh and ahh and ask me what it was). Now I use it because it still works great, I've upgraded it with a new back and, and I see no reason to piss away my original $300 investment because some assclown is worried that I look like a Teletubby.

You're probably the same people that worry about whether you're wearing the latest pants...again, more concerned about your LOOKS -- or other peoples' looks -- than the riding.


----------



## TorpedoVegas (Dec 25, 2011)

You don't care how you look? Of course you do, otherwise you wouldn't need to record yourself in 1080p so you can watch yourself over and over again at a later date. You can't get much more into yourself than that. It's ok to admit that you do care about how you look.... You just have really bad taste, that's a whole different thing.

Oh and when GoPros first came out and everyone was wearing them On their heads, I was the guy who said "that looks completely stupid, I'll wait for someone else to come out with a better option" ....and low and behold.. It didn't take too long.


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

>> Torpedo: :bowdown::bowdown::bowdown::bowdown::bowdown:



Someday everyone will be as awesome as you! Keep thinkin' that!


----------



## TorpedoVegas (Dec 25, 2011)

That was a great come back... Did you already use up "I know you are but what am I" on another thread today?


Oopps I almost forgot... Merry Christmas!


----------



## scottb7 (Nov 19, 2012)

I got a dumb question. How do you record yourself with a camera on your head? You bend over and look at your feet and watch it back later? No you record your friends. 

I had a friend that thought about getting one of those. I said no thanks as I did not want to watch myself, and I was not going to wear it to record him...

But whatever, record yourselves and sit back and enjoy!


----------



## Backcountry (Nov 27, 2012)

scottb7 said:


> I got a dumb question. How do you record yourself with a camera on your head? You bend over and look at your feet and watch it back later? No you record your friends.
> 
> I had a friend that thought about getting one of those. I said no thanks as I did not want to watch myself, and I was not going to wear it to record him...
> 
> But whatever, record yourselves and sit back and enjoy!


It is like a Point-of-View camera. The idea is to record what you (the rider) is seeing but being able to play it back in HD anytime after you were actually riding with it. Haven't you seen any GoPro Commercials or any videos?


----------



## Slush Puppie (Aug 15, 2011)

TorpedoVegas said:


> You're missing the whole point. This thread is about stomp pads and the OPs opinion that they are stupid.


Not true. I said they were ugly not stupid. But also questioned if they are _that_ helpful (enough to actually bother sticking one on your board).

My top-sheet offers zero grip but I'm pretty sure that as well as putting my foot against the binding (as mentioned by others) I also hang the toe or heel of my boot (depending on which way I'm urning) very slightly over the edge of the board and that offers a surprising amount of grip. Certainly enough to get off the lift, steer around people and stop ok.

Agree GoPros look dorky on a helmet too btw. I still use one from time to time though... though my beef with them is more that it's actually pretty difficult to get useable footage from them than anything


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

surfinsnow said:


> Why would I "admit" that? It's not like that at all because, once again, I don't see it and don't care. You guys sound like typical haters. You probably loved 'em when they first came out, but then when everyone on the mountain had one, you had to move on to solidify how awesome and ahead-of-curve you are. :bowdown:


Bought my Contour last year. :dunno:

Used it for a year, had some fun, and sold it in the fall. It was a fun novelty but I do enjoy focusing on riding again instead of thinking about what would be good to film.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Snowolf said:


> I am way to obsessed about getting in that next gnarly pow line and dont want to fiddle with a camera. *Besides, no matter how great the camera, watching it is noting at all like being there in person.* Now I do think video is great for doing movement analysis when coaching but I am filming the rider so they can visually see what I am seeing when we do MA at the end of the session.


Yeah I think the best footage I got with my contour (other than when I took it snorkelling) was when I trailed my GF to get a video of her progression:






Main thing is the video's look nothing like what it's really like. And that's mostly due to the wide angle lens. I'm looking at getting a chest strap for my DSLR so that I can take good photos and vids on the hill from a stationary position. I'll miss the "chase cam" style vids from the helmet cam, but the DSLR will take WAYYYYYYY better photos and vid.


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

Snowolf said:


> THIS!
> 
> I am way to obsessed about getting in that next gnarly pow line and dont want to fiddle with a camera. Besides, no matter how great the camera, watching it is noting at all like being there in person. Now I do think video is great for doing movement analisys when coaching but I am filming the rider so they can visually see what I am seeing when we do MA at the end of the session.


Have you actually USED one of these? The only "fiddling" with the camera I do is just part of putting on my gear. Set it up, snap it in the bracket. I leave it on all day. Some rides I turn it on, some I don't. All the "fiddling" required is to reach up to my helmet and press one button. That's all there is, one button. Press it. Click. Ride. Sometimes I forget to click it again at the bottom and I record my lift ride back up, too, but so what? It's about as complicated as putting on a glove. In fact, I'd bet I do more "fiddling" with my gloves than I do with my camera. Jesus...some people will bitch about anything!

The 1080p setting on the GoPro (not the Contour, apparently) is as razor sharp as it gets. The image quality is WAY better than what you posted from your Contour. While I tend to agree that the wide angle tends to take in TOO much, so you sometimes don't get the sense of depth on steeps, there are other settings that do a better job. Funny, the people posting here that hate the GoPro don't actually use one, and the people that use the Contour have either sold it or say their Contour blows. Hmm. Well, as long as you don't look like a Teletubby, I guess! 

:laugh:


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

Snowolf said:


> They really do work well and are a godsend for new riders; they make the learning process so much easier especially when teaching them one foot fade turns. I have started carrying a small roll of carpet tape and will stick a small stip on the board for the newbies who are struggling with this problem......


Just to get back on-topic, I've never used a stomp pad, and don't like them. I don't like they way they look on my board, and I don't see the need for them. From my earliest days riding, speaking of not wanting to look stupid (said the Teletubby), I concentrated like crazy on NOT falling getting off the lift. That was one of the biggest "skills" I was concerned about! LOL. Just push the back foot against the binding. It took a season of practice, but soon enough I could ride to the next lift connection or take-off point without having to strap in for 50 yards, or whatever. I've just never felt the need. 

I also don't understand the controversy, though. I don't use the same bindings as everyone else, I don't wear the same jacket as everyone else, I don't ride the same board as everyone else...but apparently I use the same camera as a lot of people! Oh well. I just go out to enjoy myself, and unlike Torpedo, I'm not getting all jacked up about how I LOOK. I'm just out to ride.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

surfinsnow said:


> The 1080p setting on the GoPro (not the Contour, apparently) is as razor sharp as it gets. The image quality is WAY better than what you posted from your Contour.


That video was recorded in 960p mode, then uploaded to youtube where it's quite heavily compressed... :dunno:


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

Snowolf said:


> Why so fucking defensive? How was my statement "bitching"? get the fuck over yourself aready!!!
> 
> I just said I don`t really get into it and to me it isnt worth my time stopping and turning a camera on and of. Why the fuck do you get pissy because someone doesnt want to ride with a fucking gopro? Never once did I tell you or anyone what to do! Get the fuck over what others do and prefer; seems to be a constant fucking theme with you from "bitching" about how ugly stomp pads are to getting pissy like a butt hurt little school bitch over my not wanting to rock a camera......fucking control freak!
> 
> Yeah, SOME people WILL bitch about anything; check the fucking mirror!


Hey asshole, speaking of pissy and defensive! I didn't start the goddamn stop pad thread and I didn't say anything negative about stomp pads. And I didn't single YOU out over the tremendous bother of clicking a button! Get over yourself, indeed!


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

Snowolf said:


> You asked why people used them and we told you. You make it all about you and brag that you never needed one so here is your E cookie:
> 
> And yet YOU are the one who started a thread about how ugly YOU think stomp pads looks. No prob its an opinion. Torpedo and many think the go pro`s look dumb and you turn into a whiny assed little bitch. Get over it, they have a right to their opinion too. If YOU really didnt care about looks, YOU would not have even thought to start a thread about how stomp pads look. Look up the word IRONY.


NO, I DID NOT, ASSWIPE! Step away from the bong!


----------



## ARSENALFAN (Apr 16, 2012)

Want a good stomp pad story? I was so excited about my new Hovercraft I peeled the backing off the Burton stomp pad and stuck it behind the FRONT binding....lol. So I had to spend another 15 bucks and put in front of the REAR binding. And you know what? I love having both of them on there. Noticed I used both positions on the weekend. I would consider myself a intermediate rider (would call myself advanced if I was into tricks and the park). My knowledge of boards, bindings and technical gear is very basic though - probably due to the fact I was out of the game for a decade. I don't have a problem asking "stupid" questions (or posting things letting people know I make mistakes) on here as I am pretty sure that I could outride the vast majority of posters given my toth (time on the hill). I don't care about looking dumb, or what my board looks like, I just need answers so I don't buy the wrong gear and more days on the hill to improve my technique. So I give a big thumbs up to the stomp pads. :thumbsup: And yes. I have GAS (gear aquisition syndrome). I was broke for many years and now that I have found my passion, I say screw it and buy what I want and when I want it. :yahoo:


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

Snowolf said:


> You might want to read more, I didnt leave it out.


Fucking PEACE! This whole stupid thing has gotten out of hand! I didn't think my last edit posted...I was sending from my phone, hard to tell on the tiny screen. Anyway, there is no "anger management" issue, either. You seem to have the answer to everything. No need for all the bullshit. Torpedo decided to insult me just because of the equipment I (and many others) use. You've thought it necessary to come to his defense by accusing me of the same thing, while ignoring that HE was the one ragging on people for the equipment they use. Nice. Either way, enough. As I said, I don't care what a GoPro OR stomp pads look like. My only comments about the GP were about it's functionality.

Again, Peace. Merry Christmas! Eat some of those cookies!


----------



## MarshallV82 (Apr 6, 2011)

ARSENALFAN said:


> Want a good stomp pad story? I was so excited about my new Hovercraft I peeled the backing off the Burton stomp pad and stuck it behind the FRONT binding....lol. So I had to spend another 15 bucks and put in front of the REAR binding. And you know what? I love having both of them on there. Noticed I used both positions on the weekend. I would consider myself a intermediate rider (would call myself advanced if I was into tricks and the park). My knowledge of boards, bindings and technical gear is very basic though - probably due to the fact I was out of the game for a decade. I don't have a problem asking "stupid" questions (or posting things letting people know I make mistakes) on here as I am pretty sure that I could outride the vast majority of posters given my toth (time on the hill). I don't care about looking dumb, or what my board looks like, I just need answers so I don't buy the wrong gear and more days on the hill to improve my technique. So I give a big thumbs up to the stomp pads. :thumbsup: And yes. I have GAS (gear aquisition syndrome). I was broke for many years and now that I have found my passion, I say screw it and buy what I want and when I want it. :yahoo:



Haha, I did this very same thing three days ago to my cousin's board. He just bought equipment and wanted me to help him set it up. I don't use stomp pads and had some old ones laying around the house so I asked him if he wanted some on his... We got to the resort and he started giving me shit about sticking them in the wrong place. He can't bitch much I mean, they were free!


----------



## ARSENALFAN (Apr 16, 2012)

MarshallV82 said:


> Haha, I did this very same thing three days ago to my cousin's board. He just bought equipment and wanted me to help him set it up. I don't use stomp pads and had some old ones laying around the house so I asked him if he wanted some on his... We got to the resort and he started giving me shit about sticking them in the wrong place. He can't bitch much I mean, they were free!


Its like that old wheaties commercial "try it, you will like it.":laugh:


----------



## cocolulu (Jan 21, 2011)

I had no idea anyone even cared about my stomp pad :blink:


----------



## jello24 (Apr 10, 2010)

I love my stick-on diamond studs... i can take dozens of minutes designing the optimum minimal-slip configuration that will assist in my one-foot riding... shit i measure symmetry on either side like that stuff even matters.

That is, until I get to the hill and the snow just says "Fuck YOU and your studs LAWL!!11eleven" and covers my Rembrandt-esque masterpiece.


...Fuckin' snow.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

So what if I rocked a stomp pad back in the day? Haven't had one in years, but I am man enough to admit there was a time when I needed it, otherwise I would've been falling a hell of a lot more while skating or exiting the lift. My favorite was the Dakine Modular since you could adjust it to fit your boot properly. It comes in colors/patterns but I preferred the clear one since it's the least noticeable on the hill:

DAKINE Modular Mat Stomp Pad - Free Shipping at REI.com










Some sticks like the carbonium topsheet NS boards have great grip, while most are really slick. I wouldn't fault a noob for rocking a stomp pad. It looks a hell of a lot better than falling everytime you have one-foot unstrapped. Still, it does look retarded and I'd clown the shit out of any of my boys if they showed up with one.


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

First off 99% of POV footage is boring as hell, polecam footage is a 100x more exciting to watch and gives the person filming ALLOT more flexibility.

I cannot believe there are sooo many hung up on "looks" in this thread, truly the MTV trash douchebag generation is upon us how embarrassing, to me this goes against everything snowboarding should be about.

Thank god I'm at a point in my life where I truly do not have to give a fuck what anyone else thinks.

If you don't sign my paycheck or I don't wake up next to you I DON'T HAVE TO GIVE A SHIT WHAT YOU THINK

THAT'S what I call real freedom, thank god I'm spending more time on my split and less time around dip shits at the resorts....you people make me fucking sick.


----------



## ARSENALFAN (Apr 16, 2012)

hikeswithdogs said:


> First off 99% of POV footage is boring as hell, polecam footage is a 100x more exciting to watch and gives the person filming ALLOT more flexibility.
> 
> I cannot believe there are sooo many hung up on "looks" in this thread, truly the MTV trash douchebag generation is upon us how embarrassing, to me this goes against everything snowboarding should be about.
> 
> ...


I see you didn't get a new snowboard for Christmas.


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

ARSENALFAN said:


> I see you didn't get a new snowboard for Christmas.


Actually I just finished outfitting my new Jones Solution 161 factory split(which replaced an old 2006 DIY split) with Spark Burners, LT pins and Spark Tail clips.

HUGE upgrade over my old split, could give a shit less about my resort board(2009 TurboDream) I'll ride it until I break it.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

hikeswithdogs said:


> If you don't sign my paycheck or I don't wake up next to you I DON'T HAVE TO GIVE A SHIT WHAT YOU THINK


And yet you persist in posting here as if you believe we care. There's a simple solution, ya know. See if you can figure it out.

Flames aside, a forum is a place for discussion, debate, comparing notes, possibly making friends, occasionally making enemies. If you are posting on a forum, you're either a troll, a megalomaniac, or you do care what other people think. Otherwise, why go to the effort?


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Donutz said:


> ...Flames aside, a forum is a place for discussion, debate, comparing notes, possibly making friends, occasionally making enemies. If you are posting on a forum, you're either a troll, a megalomaniac, or you do care what other people think. Otherwise, why go to the effort?


:eusa_clap::bowdown::laugh:
You should post a poll to see where everyone here fits in those categories!! :laugh: _(...make sure you include a category for "Social Retards" or I won't be able to participate!!)_


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

Donutz said:


> And yet you persist in posting here as if you believe we care. There's a simple solution, ya know. See if you can figure it out.
> 
> Flames aside, a forum is a place for discussion, debate, comparing notes, possibly making friends, occasionally making enemies. If you are posting on a forum, you're either a troll, a megalomaniac, or you do care what other people think. Otherwise, why go to the effort?



Sorry I just find it really sad how hung up the average American is on looks, status, ego and what other people who don't matter in the grand scheme of things "think" about them.

Why does it matter to you what other people who have no impact or control over your life think of you, to me it screams of people with self confidence or mommy issues who are always looking for peer approval to feel better about themselves or justify their life somehow.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

hikeswithdogs said:


> Sorry I just find it really sad how hung up the average American is on looks, status, ego and what other people who don't matter in the grand scheme of things "think" about them.
> 
> Why does it matter to you what other people who have no impact or control over your life think of you, to me it screams of people with self confidence or mommy issues who are always looking for peer approval to feel better about themselves or justify their life somehow.


We may be talking about different things of course. My choice of whether or not to use a stomp pad is not affected by what you or someone else thinks of it, but if you can give me good reasons for or against, I'll give it a listen. That's also caring what people think. As is listening to the people on the gun debate thread because you may be battling them in a political debate or referendum eventually. Or listening to people in the music subforum because you might discover some new music. Or simply getting someone else's perspective on an issue.

But if you mean not changing your helmet because other people think it's dorky, no argument.


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

Donutz said:


> We may be talking about different things of course. My choice of whether or not to use a stomp pad is not affected by what you or someone else thinks of it, but if you can give me good reasons for or against, I'll give it a listen. That's also caring what people think. As is listening to the people on the gun debate thread because you may be battling them in a political debate or referendum eventually. Or listening to people in the music subforum because you might discover some new music. Or simply getting someone else's perspective on an issue.
> 
> But if you mean not changing your helmet because other people think it's dorky, no argument.


Gotchya YES sorry we are 100% in total agreement, sorry didn't mean to sound like an asshole. I'd like to think I'm totally an open minded person who hopes he never stops learning or experiencing new things(on my own or from others)...I certainly do respect other people's opinions with regards to the types of things you mentioned.


----------



## Pghdave (Jan 8, 2012)

my first year snowboarding didnt use stomp pad .east coast ice builds up on board and i got a slippery top sheet. so this year i got the dakine ironcross one and its awesome half the time you cant even see it cause its covered by snow


----------



## BoardWalk (Mar 22, 2011)

When we're done with this can we argue about goggle straps inside or outside the helmet?


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

BoardWalk said:


> When we're done with this can we argue about goggle straps inside or outside the helmet?


You've got to be kidding. People put their goggle straps inside? You're trolling, right? :laugh:


----------



## TorpedoVegas (Dec 25, 2011)

Don't get me started on goggle straps on the inside of helmets.... just don't even go there.:blink:


----------



## Slush Puppie (Aug 15, 2011)

Despite my initial post being worded in a slightly aggressive tone (which again wasn't originally intended, curiosity was the driver), I'm a little saddened at how defensiveness, anger and attacks have flowed so readily as a result 

I find it interesting that caring about aesthetics and form is seen as such a bad thing by some. It seems fairly false to say that it shouldn't matter. Imagine how dull things would be if everyone all had the dull clothes and the dull boards. But who's right to say you should or shouldn't care other than yourself? And leave others to their choice. The 100's of amazing and individual artworks applied to top sheets each year, people taking the trouble to colour code their bindings etc suggests to me that a lot of people actually care about these things. And why not? Is there a law that says your board must look shit to be serious? No of course not. If it's your _primary_ concern, then perhaps you have your priorities in the wrong order but go to as much trouble as you want I say. It's an individual's choice - it's your 'trouble'. Be it a way to express yourself to others, or for personal satisfaction only. Get stoked on the design of your board if you like. Enjoy your stomp pad, or your nice clear topsheet. Whichever floats your boat most. But on the other hand, we'll all of course form our own opinions (if we happen to notice) about what we see. Shit, rad or whatever. That's a fact. And don't say you shouldn't. It might not be your business and you can keep it to yourself but everyone has a right to their opinion. We all see things through different eyes and have different values. Where people get into trouble is trying to superimpose their own sense of validity onto to everyone else. When you start to recognise this, the world and people make a lot more sense.

But obviously straps inside is better 





(that is to say, straps inside works best for me )


----------



## Ballbearing (Dec 25, 2012)

Not to offend anyone; but do you guys really get noticed or dogged on by having or not having stomp pads? Normally people are looking into the front of the line trying to get on the lift, no?


----------



## EatMyTracers (Sep 26, 2012)

Only ever used one on rental boards, don't have one now and don't have any problems.


----------



## luna (Oct 16, 2012)

Only thing I notice is when someone scrapes thier board or skis against mine in the lift line.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

Never used them. Could have, but just didn't. I just learned to push my boot up against the back binding and steer with the front. Once I did need it though in Squaw where I ate it pretty hard. I poke fun at my friends who use one, but it's not a big deal. I have thought about using those punk metal spikes as they're pretty low key


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

Ballbearing said:


> Not to offend anyone; but do you guys really get noticed or dogged on by having or not having stomp pads? Normally people are looking into the front of the line trying to get on the lift, no?


Any time I see a douche bag with a stomp pad I think..."Huh? This lift line is really slow. WTF? And what's with that asshole skier riding over the back of my board? Is it too windy to light up on the lift? Damn, I gotta pee. And that sweet-ass bunny over there looks fucking HOT in those brand new white ski pants!"

Oh, did someone mention stomp pads?

:laugh:


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

Is this thread really still going on?:icon_scratch:

Should have been "stomped" out long ago.

Sigh.


----------



## TorpedoVegas (Dec 25, 2011)

surfinsnow said:


> that sweet-ass bunny over there looks fucking HOT in those brand new white ski pants!


Now that is a thread worth talking about! :eusa_clap:


----------



## phony_stark (Jul 2, 2011)

NWBoarder said:


> I think the real question is "Why the fuck do you care what someone else does or doesn't have on their snowboard?". It's all a matter of personal preference and opinion. I can ride with one or without. My preference is to have one if the topsheet of the board is a slick finish. If it's more of a matte finish, then I don't find it necessary. Point is, why care? Just go ride.


I have the EXACT same answer. 

This should have been the end of this thread.


----------



## RedRomo (Aug 17, 2010)

I used a stomp pad my first year. I thought I needed one because my son's used one. After I bought my first new board and took it up without a stomp pad (forgot to get one) I found I didn't need one.

I just got a gopro for Christmas! I'll mount it on my helmet and look lame I guess. :dunno: I don't really care. My wife can't hit the slopes and wants to enjoy watching our kids have fun and progress so it's worth it if it makes the wife happy.


----------



## phony_stark (Jul 2, 2011)

RedRomo said:


> I used a stomp pad my first year. I thought I needed one because my son's used one. After I bought my first new board and took it up without a stomp pad (forgot to get one) I found I didn't need one.
> 
> I just got a gopro for Christmas! I'll mount it on my helmet and look lame I guess. :dunno: I don't really care. My wife can't hit the slopes and wants to enjoy watching our kids have fun and progress so it's worth it if it makes the wife happy.



Follow cams are rad, dad.


----------



## MikeCL (Oct 13, 2012)

I just want to say this will be my first year despite having my board for 3 years now, I'm headed out tomorrow to get my boots and was thinking about getting a stomp pad.

Funny reading all the pages over a stomp pad.


----------



## scottb7 (Nov 19, 2012)

I took mine off and can't notice any difference. But top of board is not slippery anyway.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

I have a slick top sheet and no stomp pad. I either have good balance or I'm just awesome.


----------



## MikeCL (Oct 13, 2012)

I ended up ordering a black stomp pad that's modular, my top sheet is slick and I'm a noob I suspect I will fall a few times :dizzy:


----------



## GnarlyBro (Dec 13, 2012)

If you think they are bulky or ugly just go get some sex wax and do it like you would a surfboard


----------

